# [SOLVED] DVD-writer doesn't work after a successful burning

## Vortigern

Hi there,

I have a big matter!

I'm using GNOME, but I burn my DVDs with K3B. After burning a DVD, my DVD-writer refuses to do anything!

I cannot mount DVDs, use qpxtool etc. also K3B doesn't recognize anymore the writer!

This is a part of dmesg after successfully burn an ISO (in this case Mandriva 2008) :

```
XFS mounting filesystem sda3

Ending clean XFS mount for filesystem: sda3

Adding 1004020k swap on /dev/sda5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1004020k

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

hdb: irq timeout: status=0xd0 { Busy }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: drive not ready for command

hdb: status error: status=0x58 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: drive not ready for command

....
```

This error was shown 40 times:

```
 dmesg |grep 0x58 |wc -l

40
```

When trying to mount it 

```
# mount /dev/hdb /mnt/cdrom/

mount: dispositivo a blocchi/dev/hdb è protetto da scrittura, viene montato in sola lettura

mount: /dev/hdb: impossibile leggere il superblocco

# mount /dev/hdb /mnt/cdrom/
```

The second attempt of mount resulted in a hang and the relative dmesg:

```
hdb: status error: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hdb: status error: error=0x44 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x04 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: drive not ready for command

hdb: status error: status=0x59 { DriveReady SeekComplete DataRequest Error }

hdb: status error: error=0x44 { AbortedCommand LastFailedSense=0x04 }

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

hdb: drive not ready for command

hdb: tray open

end_request: I/O error, dev hdb, sector 0

FAT: unable to read boot sector
```

Occasionally, the device return to work without rebooting (it happened only one time!  :Smile:  )

My writer is a Plextor PX-716A, with firmware ID: 1.11.

Any idea on how to solve the problem?

Thanks in advance!Last edited by Vortigern on Sat Dec 01, 2007 1:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Abraxas

Could it be the drive itself?  I've stopped buying Plextors after that last three went belly up on me in less than a year.

----------

## Vortigern

No it can't!

I have the same drive on another computer and there isn't this problem! I aso own a PX-755, and I have same issue!

----------

## Vortigern

I've just burned a DVD, and checked it with QPxTool 0.6.1

I did a PIE (sum8) test with these results:

```
C1/PIE

Total: 17484

Max: 12

Avg: 1.58
```

Without any PIF or POF, and this is real good, also The TimeAnalyser showed good results, same for beta jitter.

So it's not cause of the drive, or at least this is my opinion!

----------

## Vortigern

Well,

I found that this problem doesn't affect GnomeBaker which uses dd instead of growisofs.

Can this be a problem created by growisofs?

May someone suggest me some tests to do?

Please help me, this is a bit frustrating!

----------

## Abraxas

 *Vortigern wrote:*   

> Well,
> 
> I found that this problem doesn't affect GnomeBaker which uses dd instead of growisofs.
> 
> Can this be a problem created by growisofs?
> ...

 

Are you using dvd+rw-tools and if so what version?

----------

## Vortigern

Well,

I have  app-cdr/dvd+rw-tools-7.0 and growisofs should be a part of them, right?

Is the problem related to this version of dvd+rw-tools?

----------

## coolsnowmen

Anecdotally,

I had strange dvd buring problems (worked, but sometimes locked up after working etc...)

They were solved when upgrading to this package: 

app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha34

cdrtools earlier versions sometimes worked

and cdrkit was horrible.

just wanted to make you aware of another integral package to burning dvds if you were trying different package versions.

----------

## Vortigern

Well,

I had no luck with app-cdr/cdrtools-2.01.01_alpha36; problem is still there!

Any other hints?

----------

## piewie

check if you can switch from old IDE driver to new PATA driver.

Device Drivers --->

<*> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers --->

find and enable you IDE/SATA Chipset (lspci).

If yes, then:

< > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

Permissions:

-rws--x--- 1 root cdrom 446226 2007-10-24 11:45 /usr/bin/cdrecord

brw-rw---- 1 root cdrom 11, 0 2007-11-23 15:05 /dev/sr0

user must be in group cdrom

----------

## Vortigern

Yeah!!!

That's great!

I just disabled ''< > ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support'' and all went write.

Now the burning process is OK! 

Thank you very much piewie!

----------

